# Need a canine first aid kit



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll probably be taking a long car trip this summer and I would like to assemble a first aid kit for Cara. I know I can do this myself and the info is online, but I was wondering whether any rescue might have such a kit all assembled, perhaps as a fund raiser. Appreciate any leads. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sivin said:


> We'll probably be taking a long car trip this summer and I would like to assemble a first aid kit for Cara. I know I can do this myself and the info is online, but I was wondering whether any rescue might have such a kit all assembled, perhaps as a fund raiser. Appreciate any leads. Thanks.


I think the American Red Cross has them available. The Red Cross will be at Ryley's Run selling them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I took a doggy first aid class at the Red Cross, and I do believe they have canine first aid kits available. If you can't get to Ryley's Run, check the ARC Web site. REI might have them, too, but I'm not sure.

Update: Checked the Red Cross Web site today, and it says the dog and cat first aid kits will be available this summr.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Will pursue!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I googled first aid kits for dogs...there were a ton of them out there....I ordered one and there was a list from forum ppl saying what they had in theres so I added things.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a few left from the Homeward Bound fundraiser a few years ago. They are good quality supplies. If you email me at [email protected],
I will send you a list of the contents. They are $20.00 and whatever shipping might cost, about $5.00 probably.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

After looking at the pictures of the rubble in China today (and living in earthquake country ourselves) I realized that some dog booties would be good things to have in the old emergency kit.


----------

